

Eyeglass Retailer Warby Parker Valued at $1.2B - YourCupOTea
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/04/30/eyeglass-retailer-warby-parker-valued-at-1-2-billion/

======
visakanv
They're a pretty cool company. For April Fool's, they did
[http://www.warbybarker.com](http://www.warbybarker.com), which I found
hilarious. They have a lot of taste.

